# Trade winds



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/nba/blog/2008/06/dont_believe_the_spin_bulls_wi.html



> As Alan Hahn has reported, there’s legitimate traction to Memphis’ desire to trade the No. 5 pick to the Knicks for David Lee. The Memphis situation revolves around Marc Gasol’s decision to return to the United States and play for the Grizzlies, who hold his rights after he was dealt by the Lakers in the trade that sent his brother, Pau, to Los Angeles in February. Memphis can’t begin negotiating with Gasol until July 1, but they appear to be operating under the assumption that he will serve as this year’s lottery pick. Gasol’s return to the States gives Memphis the flexibility to use the fifth pick to bring in an experienced veteran who complements Gasol – which is where Lee enters the equation.
> 
> The Knicks would then have the fifth and sixth picks and would be leaning toward taking Italian forward Danilo Gallinari and UCLA guard Russell Westbrook. Donnie Walsh and Mike D'Antoni would love to find a way to get O.J. Mayo, but would need some dominoes to fall their way to have any chance.


i would do this trade in a heartbeat.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/nba/blog/2008/06/dont_believe_the_spin_bulls_wi.html
> 
> 
> 
> i would do this trade in a heartbeat.


You think we could land two players that could be that much of a game changer? Who would you select and would you look to package those picks with the Heat for the no.2 and opportunity to take Michael Beasley?

I like the deal from a financial standpoint because it allows for us to not pay a multi million dollar contract to Lee but I find myself to enamored with Lee's game to give him up in a package that does not include someone that will be a big game changer.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> You think we could land two players that could be that much of a game changer? Who would you select and would you look to package those picks with the Heat for the no.2 and opportunity to take Michael Beasley?
> 
> I like the deal from a financial standpoint because it allows for us to not pay a multi million dollar contract to Lee but I find myself to enamored with Lee's game to give him up in a package that does not include someone that will be a big game changer.


my preference would be to take Love and mayo if available.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I just heard another one actually, on the Bulls board regarding a Heat/Knick deal. 

Marbury (Or Crawford) + 6 for Marion and 2. If that isn't the steal of the century, I don't know what is. I also heard a deal of Crawford Lee and 6 for Haslem Blount and 2, but that's not nearly the steal that the Marbury (or Crawford) deal is.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

DAvid lee for the #5 pick?? COME ON NOW!!! even if a gm told me this, i'd say bull.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

well, this deal isn't going to happen.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080626



> The skinny: The Grizzlies have also been talking trade with a number of teams. On Monday we reported that the Knicks were talking to Memphis about swapping David Lee and the expiring contract of Malik Rose for the No. 5 pick and Brian Cardinal's awful contract.
> 
> However, as of Wednesday night, those talks appeared dead. According to sources, Lee's representatives sent a message to the Grizzlies that Lee didn't want to play in Memphis and would refuse to sign a free agent deal with the Grizzlies next summer.


a little primadonnaish if you ask me , but it is what it is.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> well, this deal isn't going to happen.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080626
> 
> ...


He could whine all he wants but if we want to trade him, there's little he can do about it. I'm not to sure what the 2009 offseason is going to be like but if it's anything like what it is right now, he'll end up resigning with the Grizzlies. Even if teams have the money (unlikely with Baron Davis, Carlos Boozer, Elton Brand, and Shawn Marion on the market) they will likely choose to posture themselves for the 2010 offseason when a bunch of prominent players become free agents.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Lee probably told Walsh and the Knicks the samething he told Memphis.* 

David Lee gave Memphis a "Heads-Up", after what went down with PF-Gasol, Lee let them know ahead of time to dont look foward for any long future plan in him if they make this trade. Lee let them know in advance that he is testing the waters in the Free Agent Market. Memphis should Respect that. 

And what was the Knicks going to do with the 5th pick? select Beasely! LOL heres a better one, we'll have Zach Randolph as the main PF next season so we can make the lottery again and be able to keep our protected lottery pick from the Marbury trade. 

David Lee was supposed to be the STARTER on this Knick Team, he was supposed to start before Frye, and he was supposed start before Zach. Lee Performance was better than both players. Portland got rid of Zach so that second season player LaMarcus Aldridge could Start in his place. And the team did 100% better without Zach. 

That had to be one of Isiah Thomas trade-moves, even Memphis know that David Lee will be better than anyone you select with the 5th pick when it comes to court awareness, decision making, passing, rebounding, and co-existing with teammates.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

So much for OJ Mayo. The Clippers moved up to the 4th spot and reported to love his game. Hopefully Walsh can make a trade with the Wolves.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> So much for OJ Mayo. The Clippers moved up to the 4th spot and reported to love his game. Hopefully Walsh can make a trade with the Wolves.


He could probably make a deal with Miami if he's willing to eat Blount's deal.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Lee to be traded to Charlotte for Felton?

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53252/20080628/lee_for_felton_deal_taking_shape/


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Lee to be traded to Charlotte for Felton?
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53252/20080628/lee_for_felton_deal_taking_shape/


Sounds interesting but I have not been too impressed by Felton. Not sure why because he's had a strong young career so far.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think Lee is gone either way, he can kick and scream all he wants. It's just a matter of time, because he isn't a D'Antoni type of guy.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

For a guy like D'Antoni that was hyped as being someone that takes advantage of what a player can do, I'm very disappointed. I find it very hard to think that he can't take advantage of all of what David Lee can do. Lee's not a big time scorer but he can do nearly anything on the court that could be expected from the 4 spot. The trade is going to happen but I'll be pissed unless it's something big; meaning not for bull**** expiring contracts or for the Vladimir Radmanovic's of the league, I could live with Raymond Felton and some more assets.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

For D'Antoni's system you chould try a flier on Portland's Sergio Rodriguez for Lee. It works one for one, but it is clearly a bad value for the Knicks based on current production. However, the only system Sergio might be able to realize his potential is D'Antoni's - so this would be a hit or miss situation.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the weird thing to me is that its a contract year for lee and the grizzlies were perfect for him to start for and put up #s, he probably cost himself millions with that move...although he may have had to wait for 2010 to cash in.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Good chance*

That Lee would have had to agree to a contract extension before the trade, making him a long term Grizzly unless traded again. I can't blame him, I wouldn't want to play there if I had options, either.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

To be honest, I don't think the Grizzlies or there management is nearly as bad as people make them out to be. People overexaggerate that Gasol trade and chalk their management as being inept. I think most fail to realize that Gasol is no legit franchise player and actually got back more than what I first expected in return. The market for his sort of caliber player has been set in the past through the Baron Davis trade for Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis, the Carter trade for equally terrible contracts and picks and the Rasheed Wallace trade from Atlanta for little more than role players. The Grizzlies got back not only multiple draft picks in drafts that figure to be pretty deep in the future but financial flexibility as well.

Now take a look at the players they've managed to add during the draft: OJ Mayo and Darrell Arthur. Those guys figure to be major building blocks and still have Rudy Gay, Mike Conley Jr. and Darko Milicic (who I think can play with the right coaching). I would not be surprised in a couple years that the Grizzlies become something like what the Portland TrailBlazers currently are. Keep an eye out on that team; Lee had the chance to be part of an up and comer as a starter.


----------

